# Ferry procedures at Venice/Patras



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick request for any info or help that members might be able to share. We are off to Venice at the end of the month to catch the ferry to Patras (Minoan lines). I have checked out the port on Google Earth but would like any info that might make the check in process as smooth as possible.

Is the whole procedure as swept up and on the ball as it is Dover?

Where do we park when we turn up?

Do we have to walk to a departure lounge to check in or is it a drive through?

We are a bit worried about the actual boarding procedures (which have been likened to a scrum down) Any advice?

Any tips for boarding at both Venice and Patras would be appreciated.... What an adventure  We can't wait!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lucky you ! Deeply jealous...

See:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

Lots of information here about the ferry etc

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi autoquest;

We've done the Minoan Venice - Greece trip twice in the van a few years ago...



> Is the whole procedure as swept up and on the ball as it is Dover?


Err, not quite, there are some marked lanes near to where the ship docks but its not policed and is a bit of a free for all, you'll see all the other vans lined up, just drop in line with them.



> Where do we park when we turn up?


Go straight to the queue as stated above....



> Do we have to walk to a departure lounge to check in or is it a drive through?


....then walk back to the terminal building and hand in your tickets to get boarding cards, theres usually a long queue, so its best to arrive a few hours early. Once you've got boarding cards go back and wait with your van.



> We are a bit worried about the actual boarding procedures (which have been likened to a scrum down) Any advice?


Don't be worried about it, we we're a bit apprehensive about it on out first crossing but its all good fun. You'll soon know when its time to board as the place will suddenly spring into life, it can be a bit of a free for all but you just need to be a bit assertive and don't let anyone push in front of you, especially the German vans, they tend to go into 'sunbed' mode hoping to be first up the ramp for the best spots but they are pussycats compared to us brits 

You'll then have the Patras boarding to look forward to when you come back  , a bit like Venice, but twice as chaotic.

I'm sure Don will see this post soon and give you a few more tips.

Have a great trip, I guarantee you'll love the whole experience. We can't wait to go back again, but it will have to wait a few years unfortunately  .

pete


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Brilliant info as ever chaps... We are getting quite excited now, we booked back in March and we plan to tour the Pellopenese for four weeks before a few days in Florence on the way back. We are adopting the non-stop bullet train approach with regards to travelling there and back  

Just two more questions if I may...

The EHU - Is it a standard continental french type or one of our caravan club types (for want of a better description) and do I need to dispatch the other half sooner rather than later in order to get one - How does one share?

My MS Autoroute programme is planning to take me though Kitzbuhel and over the Alps via Belluno and Treviso whilst I quite fancy Munich, Garmisch and the Brenner - Has anyone tried the former?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> Brilliant info as ever chaps... We are getting quite excited now, we booked back in March and we plan to tour the Pellopenese for four weeks before a few days in Florence on the way back. We are adopting the non-stop bullet train approach with regards to travelling there and back
> 
> Just two more questions if I may...
> 
> The EHU - Is it a standard continental french type or one of our caravan club types (for want of a better description) and do I need to dispatch the other half sooner rather than later in order to get one - How does one share?


Hi,

Pete has covered most of it.

On Minion Lines the EHU's usually drop down from above and you just plug in. They are not the continental two pin connectors but the caravan club type as you call them (CE117)

If you have to share most continental vans have provision for plugging a two pin adapter into their plug.










That's the good news. Sometimes on the camper deck you will also get besides motorhomes/caravans refrigerated trucks and cattle trucks, I won't say any more but be prepared.

This pic is us and Margaret & Barry Williamson (Magbaz Travels) on the camper deck in January 2006? on the Brindisi to Igoumenitsa crossing, we had the place to ourselves.










I've got a dated list of free camping spots in the Peloponnese that I will give .

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Don - I think I will try and pick up one of those plugs while I am whizzing through Germany.

The info on free camping will be useful as we have just realised that we arrive in Patras at 8 in the evening.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> The info on free camping will be useful as we have just realised that we arrive in Patras at 8 in the evening.


Hi,

There is/was a free camping spot here N38° 16' 39.69", E21° 44' 43.5 on the outskirts of Patras.

See Google map HERE Turn left out of the port (if one way system will allow) follow coast road for about 2 miles then let and follow the road round the headland. There will most likely be other motorhomes there. It's a couple of years since we were there.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

